# Tang Compatibility



## sdellin (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a kole tang in my 125G tank. A friend gave me a powder blue that is currently in QT. I'm hoping these two will get along. If I go by what I've read here, they should, right? Being from two different families? Apparently the kole needs 70 gallons and the powder blue needs 100 gallons, I have a 125 tank. Could this work out or am I pushing it too much? I have a 20G sump that's full of water and I don't have a whole lot of fish in my tank.

I took the powder blue because my friend had a 72G tank and the powder was picking on his blenny really bad. My friend was going to get rid of this fish in some way, so I saved it. It's a beautiful specimin. He had it for a couple years and it's fat and healthy. I know they are hard to acclimate to captivity, so he got lucky. I just couldn't turn it down. I also don't want to get rid of my kole.

Opinions please.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*nice*

thats a great find...as you probably know the powders are a bit ich prone...but as far as compatibility they should be fine...same size right...there will probably be a show of dominace at first so keep your eyes peeled but it should melow out shortly...


----------



## sdellin (Nov 14, 2010)

badxgillen said:


> thats a great find...as you probably know the powders are a bit ich prone...but as far as compatibility they should be fine...same size right...there will probably be a show of dominace at first so keep your eyes peeled but it should melow out shortly...


 
Thanks, yeah I knew the powders blues are ick prone. They are close in size. the kole is a little smaller, but not much. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would be surprised if the Power Blue pays a lot of attention to the Kole. The Ctenochaetus genus of Tangs, which includes the Kole, are generally peaceful grazers. The Kole being the smallest of the genus won't show much threat to an Acanthurus genus species, especially a larger Powder Blue.

I would be more worried about the other fish in your tank. I'd be interested in seeing a list of fish. A Fox Face would be especially prone to initial problems when adding a mature Acanthurus Tang.


----------

